# Internet Explorer 8 RC1 Released



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

IE8 RC1 replacing Beta 2 has been released, this will be the final release before it is made available as final sometime around April.
Download available at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/Internet-explorer/beta/default.aspx


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

will i lose all of my IE8 settings and favorites if i upgrade it to this latest release?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Shouldn't be an issue... always watch for that problem IF they tell you to uninstall the existing Beta before installing the new and in this case that isn't necessary, download and run the exe and it will do all the work for you.



dave29 said:


> will i lose all of my IE8 settings and favorites if i upgrade it to this latest release?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I just installed it. It automatically un-installed all other versions before installation. I noticed no changes in any settings and all favorites remain intact. Very simple upgrade, went very quickly and smoothly.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks guys, will run it now.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i just installed the new version. all of my favorites and setting were left intact.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

IE8 RC1, is NOT for Windows 7 Beta users. This release is farther along than the version currently in use in Windows 7, but the version in Windows 7 is farther along than the last IE8 Beta.

Compatibility mode has bneen automated: From the IE8 developers Blog:
“When users install Windows 7 Beta or the next IE8 update, they get a choice about opting-in to a list of sites that should be displayed in Compatibility View. Sites are on this list based on feedback from other IE8 customers: specifically, for what high-volume sites did other users click the Compatibility View button? This list updates automatically, and helps users who aren’t web-savvy have a better experience with web sites that aren’t yet IE8-ready.

Larry


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

One thing that it continues to suck at is the Acid3 test, with a passing of only 21/100. From what I read someplace, there will be no further improvements in the rendering engine now, so we are still stuck with "workaround for IE8 for features that are integrated as standards on Firefox/Chrome/Safari/Opera".

How many companies, though, will still lock down to IE6 because of compatibility issues or the fact that they have no budget available at this time to test and deploy? As it is, my main workstation at work AND my main drive at home is at IE6.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

One warning that is floating around, if you install the first beta version of IE8, then upgrade Windows XP from SP2 to SP3, then upgrade to the second beta version of IE8, you are now married to both IE8 and XP SP3, in other words, no going back.

Probably not a big deal for most

Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Acid3 has lost a lot of validity, now that it has been shown that a number of the browsers are writing just enough code to pass the acid 3 test. It is however a good publicity tool.

I do web sites and I also would like to see a set of standards that everyone complies with. In the meantime, I build web sites to run on IE7 and higher. I generally find this causes no issues with Firefox and the rest are of little concern.

I also have a client who works with a division of the State of Georgia. The state IT guys thinkg an abacus is high tech and they have a number of on-line apps that require IE6. I stopped sweating it, I installed Microsoft Virtual PC on those PC's that had to have access and put an old copy of XP to run in the virtual windows. When they need the IE6, they crank up Virtual PC. This is the only way to deal with it on Vista PC's which of course can't run IE6, and this client is 100% Vista.

Larry


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

love that the "estimated download time" still lists "T1 (1.5M)" as the fastest speed..
SOOOOO last year :lol:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Is the thinking here that IE8 will be more secure than 6 and 7? Even though I rarely use it. Firefox is primary.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Right now 8RC1 is running with add-ons disabled. I have gone into add-on manager and clicked on "run with out permission", but still they won't run. What am I doing wrong? I only see a disable button. In the status line all add on are enabled, but I have lost all the tool bars that I have installed. Do I need to restart the computer?

Edit: Well never mind.....all my toolbars have appeared.....now I'm only a little confused.:lol:


----------

